# South Bob Sikes



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

We headed out this morning to hit the pompano on the beach. The surf looked as though a hurricane was on the way, so the kids and I abondoned that idea after about 10 minutes. We went out to the pier, but the gal told me NOTHING was out there, not even the bonita. Put the money back in my wallet and headed to the saouth end of Sikes instead. Caught one parrot fish off a white jig, and that was the only action me or anyone else had out there. : (


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I went out to the pier this morning for about 5 minutes, it was nasty.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

<<" Put the money back in my wallet and headed to the saouth end of Sikes instead">>

man thats the best thing you could do in a day like today.It really sucks when you pay full fee and don't get%$##+. I was @ NB this morning , same. Now, what a parrot fish looks like again?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *roofordie (12/14/2008)*We headed out this morning to hit the pompano on the beach. The surf looked as though a hurricane was on the way, so the kids and I abondoned that idea after about 10 minutes. We went out to the pier, but the gal told me NOTHING was out there, not even the bonita. Put the money back in my wallet and headed to the saouth end of Sikes instead. Caught one parrot fish off a white jig, and that was the only action me or anyone else had out there. : (


Got any pics.???? hahaha


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (12/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *roofordie (12/14/2008)*We headed out this morning to hit the pompano on the beach. The surf looked as though a hurricane was on the way, so the kids and I abondoned that idea after about 10 minutes. We went out to the pier, but the gal told me NOTHING was out there, not even the bonita. Put the money back in my wallet and headed to the saouth end of Sikes instead. Caught one parrot fish off a white jig, and that was the only action me or anyone else had out there. : (
> ...




Ha ha Ha. Thats good


----------

